# Spa 2



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Here's the job I needed exterior glaze for. I'll put the interior pics and befores up when my customer gets back from market.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

You must have used ultra white paint!:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol beat me to it. 


Very bland looking. :jester:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

that's beautiful!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Is that the new 3M invisible glazing?


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Soon as I wrote it I got side tracked.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Base coat


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Finished


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry in a hurry forgot to turn them. On my way to a meeting about buying a sealcoating and line striping business. Holla at yall later on the update.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking good! Good luck with the meeting!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Tx, RCP. I sure some of these Faux pros like The Wise One can tell me what I did wrong:jester:. But I was happy with it and am getting a lot of compliments. The customer will not get to see it until Tuesday. 

On the other I want to buy the biz he wants to sell, we've agreed on a price now we're just figuring out the details. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

What comes with the striping business? Is it just equipment? A brand recognized name? Contracts and customers? All of the above? None of the above?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet Dude give us a update on the dale!
Great pics too.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> What comes with the striping business? Is it just equipment? A brand recognized name? Contracts and customers? All of the above? None of the above?


1991 chevy 3/4 ton in great working condition value $2500, 2 5hp seal pumps value $650, 2 new 5hp honda lot blowers value $900, torch $100 ,misc tools and parts $450, all stencils $900, misc amounts of materials $500-900 depends on exact volume new 335 poly tank $1000, new graco 3400 1month old $3876.00. the biz has made $$$$$ so far ths year and has 3 bids that are still undecided on in the amount of $4500 and has another $3500 on the books to be done. In contact with ****** (dollar general) about 30 plus stores, ******x about their building around all walmarts, and the ******x about shell stations which hires painters for the buildings as well.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks good, what type of business is this going to be?


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

womens boutique, high end clothing jewelry and gifgts


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

The really cool part of this job is that it was right on Main Str.


----------

